# Webbrowser Favoriten programmieren



## misterx192 (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich komme leider nicht weiter.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Also ich bin dabei ein Webbrowser zu programmieren und ich wollte nun eine Schaltfläche haben, wo man rauf klickt und man dann eine URL eingeben kann, die dann gespeichert wird usw. , wie beim IE halt auch unter Favoriten ablegen.
Weiß jemand wie das geht.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jacka (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Also wenn du die URL´s als (Internet) Explorer -Favoriten abspeichern möchtest,
dann speichere eine Datei mit Endung .url mit dem folgenden Inhalt ab (Hab ein kleines Beispiel angehängt):


```
[DEFAULT]
BASEURL=http://[entsprechendeURL]
[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://[entsprechendeURL]
```

Der Favoritenordner befindet sich bekanntlich unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen" und dem entsprechenden Benutzer.

Falls du in deinem Programm ein eingenes Favoritenmenü anlegen möchtest, würde ich die Eingaben der URL entweder mit einer einfachen Inputbox machen oder du öffnest beim Klick eine neue Form indem der Benutzer seine URL einträgt oder du nimmst gleich die URL, die sich in der "Adressen" Leiste (verm. eine Textbox?) befindet. Das ganze musst du dann natürlich noch speichern z.B in eine Datenbank, Textdatei, oder in die Registry, etc.

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## misterx192 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Könntest du das noch einmal ausführliche erklären, da ich es noch nicht so richtig verstanden habe.Wäre nett.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jacka (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Was möchtest du denn nochmal genauer wissen?

Also, wenn du die IE-Favoriten benutzen möchtest, dann kannst die URL´s unter  "Dokumente und Einstellungen" + Benutzer (oder All User) eine Textdatei mit der Endung .url mit dem im vorherigen Post genannten Inhalt speichern.

Dann tauchen die URL´s auch im IE bzw. im Explorer unter Favoriten auf.
Nachteil der Methode: Du musst jede Datei in dem Ordner zum Anzeigen in deinem Browser  auslesen. Dazu kommt, dass es aus dem beinhaltete Text auch nicht so einfach ist, die URL wieder raus zu bekommen.

Ich würde dir raten, einfach eine Textdatei mit den URL´s abzuspeichern.
Einfaches Beispiel: In diesem Fall kann dein Benutzer die URL in eine Inputbox eintragen, diese wird dann in einer Textdatei (url.txt) gespeichert.

```
Private Sub cmdUrlspeicher_Click()
   Dim url As String
 
        url = InputBox("URL eingeben")

   Open "C:\temp\url.txt" For Append As #1
        Print #1, url
   Close #1

End Sub
```

Auslesen z.B. in eine Combox könnte so aussehen:

```
Private Sub cmdUrlauslesen_Click()
   Dim sLine As String

     Combo1.Clear  ' löscht vorher die ComboBox, sonst erscheinen die Einträge mehrfach

   Open "C:\temp\url.txt" For Input As #1
      While Not EOF(1)
           Line Input #1, sLine
           Combo1.AddItem sLine
      Wend
    Close #1

End Sub
```
Das sind wirklich ein einfacher Codes zur Demonstration. 
In der Praxis könnte noch ein Plausibilitätscheck der eingebebenen URL erfolgen.
Die URL könnte direkt aus der Adress-Zeile deines Browsers ausgelesen werden (vermutlich ist es eine TextBox oder?). 

Im Anhang findest du wieder ein kleines Beispiel des oben genannten Codes.



> Könntest du das noch einmal ausführliche erklären, da ich es noch nicht so richtig verstanden habe


Falls du noch Fragen, poste bitte genauer, was du nicht verstehts oder was du wissen möchtest.

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## misterx192 (18. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank.
Hat jetzt funktioniert und war eigentlich gaz einfach.;-)


----------



## misterx192 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Habe noch eine Frage
Ich habe nun die Autocomplete Funktion des Internetexplorers in meinem Webbrowser eingebaut.Ich wollte wissen, ob und wie ich diese Liste leeren kann, da sie schnell sehr groß wird.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Jacka (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

Hast du das mit API-Funktion SHAutoComplete gemacht?
Du musst den "Verlauf" löschen.


----------



## misterx192 (21. Dezember 2006)

hi
Ich habe es mit diesem code gemacht
Private Sub WebBrowser1_DocumentCompleted(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.WebBrowserDocumentCompletedEventArgs) Handles WebBrowser1.DocumentCompleted
        With TextBox1
            .AutoCompleteMode = AutoCompleteMode.SuggestAppend
            .AutoCompleteSource = AutoCompleteSource.AllSystemSources
        End With
    End Sub
Wie kann ich die liste hir nun leeren?


----------

